# Scope CZ 452



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Can anybody reccomend a inexpensive but good scope for a CZ 452 .22lr


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

for a .22 a 3-9 is sufficent but for a cz I might go as high as 12x, bushnell makes a good 50 dollar 3-9 but as for the 4-12 you're on your own.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info again Militant_Tiger


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just put a new scope on my heavy barrel Ruger 10/22. I shoot some small things with a 22lr so I put on a 4X16 power. I paid $79 for a BSA with an illuminated mil dot. When I looked at the sale flyer I thought "perfect for skunks in the yard at night". I have been happy with it. I use target turrets all the time with my center fire rifles, but on the 22 I have been using the dots of the mil dot as holdover references for longer shots. I purchased the scope from www.natchezshooterssupply.com


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I tried to go the web site and it says server cannot be found.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry , I gave you the wrong address. I checked my catalogue and it is www.natchezss.com I don't know if they changed or my memory is goofy.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

thanx


----------

